# Hidden Merle?



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm thinking Isis might be a hidden merle, on all her vet records and CKC papers it says plain white, but she is not plain white.
She has on spotted ear, a spotted belly, and faint spots on her back.
Do you think she's a hidden merle?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Do you have any clear photos?

Could be becuase she has alot of merles


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

No clear pics, she won't hold still and my camera is crap.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

ask mel , i'm sure she still has contact with the breeder (not sure if she bred this pup)

Most times the papers only list the base color but your going to spay her so her being hidden shouldn't matter right ?


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Kioana said:


> ask mel , i'm sure she still has contact with the breeder (not sure if she bred this pup)
> 
> Most times the papers only list the base color but your going to spay her so her being hidden shouldn't matter right ?


Yeah. 
I was just wondering.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

use flash on your "crap camera"


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes it's nice to know but like i said just ask mel she should know or could ask the breeder that bred her


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Okay, the pics are uploading to photobucket now, I got some really good ones!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

nice!  glad you got it


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Aww hurry up you silly pics!


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Also there's some on her snout too.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL! hilarious you used ms paint  i see the spots! unfortunately im not familiar with merles...hmmm maybe someone will answer


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Nope, I used photobucket lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh okay. hehe didn't know they had that feature too


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jerry had spots on his belly that have faded as he gets older. He's not a Merle...


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh sweetie, Isis is so cute. Yea, my Chloe grew a few tan spots like that. I don't think she's a merle but I surely can't say for sure. I know she sure is cute and I couldn't believe when chloe "grew" her little spots. HeHeHeHe.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Tango has a spot just like that on his back. And another round his tail. He's not a merle.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

They don't look Merle to me just tan spots but maybe someone with a Merle can speak up


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmm yeah! 
I'm gonna ask mel when we go to get some mite(idk what kind, but that's why she's scratching in the pics) spray, I'll ask about her bloodlines, and pick up her kc papers. to see her mom and dad.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

She isnt a merle those are just fawn spots. So she Fawn spotted on White. Since they are so small, its ok that on her papers it just says white.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

No she ain't a merle I have two with spots they are just spotted chis.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

No she's not a merle.


----------

